# Siri sur iPhone 4



## Onmac (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je possède un iPhone 4 JB sous iOS 5.0.1 Unterthed grâce à RedSn0w. 
Jaimerais installer Siri sur mon iPhone 4. Jai vu quil existe h1siri mais la source cydia.be me donne une erreur. Je sollicite donc votre aide. 

Merci par avance


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Hello!

Tu peux installer H1Siri en SSH, tu peux le télécharger ici : http://www.multiupload.com/GDR6QMY1J9

Si tu ne sais pas installer par ssh dit le moi !

Sinon tu peux directement installer "Spire" depuis Cydia ! 



*EDIT:* H1Siri ne marche pas pour le moment :



> Actuellement le serveur de la CD-TEAM n&#8217;est pas en ligne, soit il est en cours de déplacement suite à sa surcharge, soit la clé d&#8217;authentification est expirée ou Apple a réussi a bloqué leur système d&#8217;authentification.
> 
> Donc il semble qu&#8217;Apple a bloqué le système d&#8217;authentification de la CD-TEAM et par conséquence black-listé la clé de l&#8217;iPhone 4S en question.
> 
> ...



[SOURCE : Cydia.be]


----------



## cham (8 Février 2012)

Hello, quelque soit la méthode, il faut toujours changer régulièrement de proxy, c'est ça ? Ça veut dire qu'il faut toujours bidouiller pour avoir et garder Siri sur son iPhone 4 pas S ?


----------



## MaaximeC. (8 Février 2012)

Non pas du tout, si tu installe Spire depuis Cydia, que tu fais un don pour un serveur ( par exemple http://i-siri.fr/ ), tu auras l'adresse d'un serveur, que tu rentrera dans tes reglages et tu auras Siri sur ton iDevice, et tu n'auras pas a changer de serveur ! 

Sinon, si tu ne veux pas payer, va faire un tour la-dessus : http://leblogduweb.fr/2011/12/29/iphone-liste-de-proxy-siri-pour-spire/ mais il n'y en a pas beaucoup qui marche il me semble.


----------



## AlCor72 (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour avoir Siri sur iPhone 4, j'ai installé Siriport.
Cela fonctionne parfaitement... quand le serveur n'est pas surchargé...


----------



## dzour (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer Siri sur mon iphone 4 (iOS 5.1.1) via Cydia en suivant ce tutoriel http://www.iphone4g-pro.com/installer-siriport-1-5-1-sur-iphone-4-ios-5-1-t12817.html 
L'installation s'est assez bien passée, j'ai eu droit à l'écran d'accueil avec "Activer Siri" en allumant mon iphone, et quand j'appuie sur le bouton home enfoncé, le logo siri s'affiche de façon fluide, *mais Siri ne parvient pas à répondre à mes requêtes*.

*"il y a un problème : je ne peux pas répondre à vos questions pour le mement. Veuillez réessayer dans un instant."*​me dit-il. ​J'ai pu lire que Siri se basait sur des serveurs qui envoyaient les réponses, et parfois ceux-ci sont un peu surchargés, d'où le non-fonctionnement du logiciel. Existe-t-il une solution face à cela ? J'ai lu certaines choses à propos de serveurs proxi qu'on peut créer soi-même...  ( comme sur ce lien : http://www.iphone4g-pro.com/creer-un-serveur-proxysiri-directement-sur-iphone-t12924.html ) mais ne sachant pas trop où je vais, je préfère demander directement sur ces forums où des personnes bien plus expérimentées sauront me dire ce qu'il faut faire. Je vous pose donc la question, en espérant que vous trouviez une solution 

Merci d'avance, bonne journée.

*Édit : j'ai été trop réactif je crois, et après quelques minutes d'attente le système semble être activé, et Siri sait répondre à toutes mes demandes.
Merci les développeurs =) *


----------

